# ehtiä



## Gavril

I've seen the word _ehtiä _used in contexts such as the following and am not sure how to translate it:

_Viime vuosina hänen suosionsa on ehtinyt laskea._

What would be a good translation of this sentence? "In recent years, his popularity has had the time to decrease" doesn't sound right.

Kiitos


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> I've seen the word _ehtiä _used in contexts such as the following and am not sure how to translate it:
> 
> _Viime vuosina hänen suosionsa on ehtinyt laskea._
> 
> What would be a good translation of this sentence? "In recent years, his popularity has had the time to decrease" doesn't sound right.
> 
> Kiitos


Not sure I can translate it either. To me, the sentence sounds more or less sarcastic, as if one were to say that "his popularity" has decreased on its own while it is well known that his very actions over the past couple of years have caused it to decrease.

I could be mistaken as to the possible sarcasm/irony in the sentence.


----------



## sakvaka

I don't think it's necessarily sarcastic. It just emphasizes the (big) *change* that has happened. "Ehtiä" doesn't have any clear (literal) meaning in this context, but it certainly feels idiomatic to use it. Naturally "... on laskenut" is correct, too.


----------



## hui

> _Viime vuosina hänen suosionsa __on ehtinyt laskea._


_= Viime vuosina __hänen suosionsa __on päässyt laskemaan._

(Although still popular,) his popularity has (slowly) been dereasing in recent years.


----------

